# DM/Player Looking for Group



## DMAndrew (Apr 25, 2007)

I’ve been playing RPGs for over twenty years, starting with the original “red box” Dungeons & Dragons game in the early 80’s. Since then, I’ve played and ran just about every major game system published during that span of time.

Now, I’m a family-man and gamer in my mid-30’s who has found myself without a group due to my old players moving, leaving the hobby, etc. I’m based in Mississauga, and am looking for gamers in Mississauga, Oakville, and/or Brampton, preferably age 18+.

So, I’m looking for a group of players who can play either weekly or bi-weekly on either Mondays, Wednesdays, or Thursdays. I generally prefer to DM/GM, but I am willing to be a player if that role is already filled. I am also willing to teach new people how to play a number of different systems.



Dungeons & Dragons (any edition, almost any world/setting like Freeport, Forgotten Realms, Eberron, Thieves World, Conan, Ptolus, Lankhmar, etc.)
Castles & Crusades
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (both editions)
Elric!/Stormbringer 5th edition
Call of Cthulhu (including Delta Green)
Mutants & Masterminds (2nd edition)
Pendragon (5th edition)
Spirit of the Century
Star Wars (either d6 or d20 systems)
Old World of Darkness Games (specifically Mage, Vampire, Werewolf)
New World of Darkness Games (specifically Mage, Vampire, Werewolf)
Shadowrun (4th edition)
Feng Shui
Wushu
Indie Games (like Trollbabe, etc.)

I can play other systems as well (Hero, GURPS, Exalted 2nd edition, etc.), but the above list includes the games I prefer to run. I’m happy with “old-school” gaming and modern stuff, too.

Please e-mail me at apluther AT rogers DOT com if you need a DM/GM or player for your group. I play to have fun, so am looking for other gamers who take a relaxed approach to gaming, while still taking the story somewhat seriously.


----------



## Ateapotist (Apr 27, 2018)

I know this is an older thread, but I'll post anyway, just in case. I'm trying to put together a group for D&D 5E in Mississauga. You would  be welcome to join, although your user name makes me suspect that we've already been in contact. Message me if interested. Same goes for anyone else that finds this.


----------



## JayJayBang (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey! A newbie trying get into D&D but without luck yet but Ive been watching critical role tho lol. 
Anyways, please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## Barbara Drake (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been playing some variant of D&D since the late 70's when I was introduced to Might and Magic at GenCon. While our original group eventually broke up because of life, - marriages, birth deaths etc., I'm still in daily contact with several of my friends who were in our group. Its shared storytelling everyone having their own particular narrative in the overall story. 

In a way it also helped with my eventual career. As part of my honours thesis I had to do my homework research comparing gamers to non games. That thesis helped me get into an experimental psychology grad school program. That thesis also showed that people who play imaginative role playing games are not very different from those who do not, except they tended to score higher on enactive imagination measures.


----------

